

Ask HN: Review my service (track your computer, remotely wipe browsing data) - cfinke

I'd like some feedback on a project I'm working on, https://www.firefound.com/  It's a Firefox add-on that allows you to track your computer's (or mobile phone's) location and optionally remotely erase your browsing information if your machine is lost or stolen.  (The first version of the add-on won the latest Extend Firefox contest, but I didn't get much specific feedback on it.)<p>I'd also appreciate comments on https://www.firefound.com/premium/  It's an upgrade to the add-on that users will (hopefully) pay $1/month for that gives them more storage space for their location history, more control over email alerts, and the ability to back up data to the central server before it's erased remotely. (It's "live" but not advertised yet, as version 2.0 of the add-on needs to be approved by Mozilla before it's completely functional.)
======
cfinke
Clickable links: <https://www.firefound.com/> and
<https://www.firefound.com/premium/>

